# Fluke Fishing



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

How is the fluke fishing down near cape may waters? I am planning a week fishing trip for fluke, weekie, and whatever else will bite.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The Half Bridge at Grassy Spund has been producing loands fo flatties but few keepers. The head boats have been doing well to.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems the flatties are small this year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep it's like that all around. There are some keepers being caught but I would guess that the ratio at least around here is about 5 throwbacks to 1 keeper.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems to be everything so far this year.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

more like 30 to 1 from the reports I've been getting at work


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> more like 30 to 1 from the reports I've been getting at work


In some spots yep.


----------

